#  Vorstellungen >   Benommenheit, Schwindel und übelkeit >

## edublau

Hallo, 
ich heisse Eduardo und möchte Euch auch über meine Problematik schreiben. Ich hatte 04.07 einen Gleichgewichtsausfall  und damit fing das ganze Leiden an. Zuerst hatte ich mit starken Drehschwindel zutun mit völliger Erschöpfung. Wieso der Gleichgewichtsnerv ausgefallen ist konnte mir kein Arzt sagen. Der starke Drehschwindel lies auch nach 2 Wochen nach aber bekam stattdessen einen Benommenheitschwindel mit Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit. Ich habe alles mögliche getan um der Krankheit auf die Schliche zu kommen, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Bis heute leide ich unter diesen Symptomen. Tätigkeiten wie Kopfüberarbeiten oder schnelle Bewegungen z.B. Handball zugucken kann ich nicht, weil die Symptome dadurch sich verstärken. Ich habe dadürch auch Wahrnehmungsstörungen aufgrund der Benommenheit. Für mich Persönlich ist die Situation sehr belastend. Körperliche Belastung oder psychische verschlechtern ebenfalls meine Symptomatik. Ich fühle mich abgebremst, kraftlos muss mich zu den Dingen die im Alltag anfallen doch mitunter zwingen die zu machen. Würde mich über Mitteilungen von Euch freuen. 
Gruß
Eduardo

----------

